# tyre dressings



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My favorite at the moment has to be #38 for megs


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I use AG Vinyl and Rubber Care - Leaves a nice finish for a few days but remains water resistant for weeks!

I must try a proper tyre dressing ie Megs Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The best in my eyes is the Megs endurance gel, bit messy to put on, but lasts for several weeks, unlike some other brands which last a week or 2 at the most.

plus it wont spin off up the side of your freshly waxed paint


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym Rubber Plus and/or Vinyl and Rubber on the garage queen.

Megs Endurance Gel on the daily drives.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Another megs #38 fan here. Used it on my A4 at the weekend and it gives great results with a tiny amount.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Mothers Duration and Poorboy's bold'n'bright myself.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

armorall, and autoglym


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl Dressing looks good on tyres, it really did suprise me - i tried it after seeing Rich's Clio. Unusually for me; i liked the gloss look, but they did seem a little greasy, and i felt they attracted a bit of dust...

My next tyre product to try is PB's Bold 'n' Bright.


----------



## NeilB (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Megs Endurance gel. It smells nice, doesnt go up the side of the car when it's raining and lasts ages.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm using Wolfgang tyre gel at the moment, but getting a bit of sling. This is with leaving it at least an hour and buffing the tyre. 
My favourite still is P21S tyre cleaner - very natural looking, but can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I've just brought some Hyper Dressing - im gonna give that a go when it gets here!


----------



## Chevy (Oct 26, 2005)

dino said:


> I've just brought some Hyper Dressing - im gonna give that a go when it gets here!


Hi Dino,

Let me know how you get on with Hyper dressing.

I have tried the PB bold n bright but it just dosent give the bling of Megs Endurance High Gloss.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Apparently Meguiars are bringing out a spray bottle version of their insane tyre shine dressing - so should be able to get it in the UK!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the satin look, so either 303 Aerospace Protectant or PB's Bold n Bright for me.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Poorboys BnB for me.

Get it by the gallon, it works out alot cheaper.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, try 38 topped with B&B - absolutely superb! Drove 50 odd miles in lashing rain yesterday and virtually no loss of gloss from tyres - well impressed!

Also got some Pinncle dressing to try - smells v v nice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy i got some pinnacle , and its pretty good


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

#38 is kinda expensive at £17 a bottle isn't it? Anyone tried the Optimum tyre shine?


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used the AG Vinyl & Rubber care as I liked the look of it on some photos that were posted on Autopia (rich's I think).

Wasn't too impressed with the durability though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> #38 is kinda expensive at £17 a bottle isn't it? Anyone tried the Optimum tyre shine?


you get 946ml ( almost twice what you get in a normal dressing bottle)for £17 less your detailing world discount and it last for ages so i think its pretty good value.You can also use it on all your trim . If you havent tried it quick get yourself a sample from the sample forum ....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Apparently Meguiars are bringing out a spray bottle version of their insane tyre shine dressing - so should be able to get it in the UK!


I got a aerosol can of NXT tyre shine last year when my parents went to the states, its not bad stuff, lasted quite a while & didnt give off too much of a "Bling" shine like some stuff does


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

I use Turtle wax ex tyre gell ( the one in the bright green bottle), I find it works well, very high gloss, goes on nice, last for a good time, not that expensive if you buy it when Halfords are doing a 3 for 2 offer


----------



## Domg (Nov 3, 2005)

k18dan said:


> I use Turtle wax ex tyre gell ( the one in the bright green bottle), I find it works well, very high gloss, goes on nice, last for a good time, not that expensive if you buy it when Halfords are doing a 3 for 2 offer


Thats the one I use but only bacause its cheap and easy to obtain, that said does a good job.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used Tesco's own tyre spray in the past, is only £1 something for a large aerosol can. 

Durability seemed quite good on it too. 

Worth trying out for the price.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Turtle Wax Extreme Tyre Gel is what I usually recommend to people wanting a gel type dressing. It ticks all the boxes... nice shine, decent durability, easy to get hold of, good value etc.

I just prefer the ease of using a spray product, but if I were to use a gel again, I'd use the TWETG.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Who has used #38 and what do you think of it, does it leave a shiny finish, satin or matt? How long does it last?


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the meguiars hot tyres stuff, its really good but gets the wheels a bit messy.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

thechief said:


> I use the meguiars hot tyres stuff, its really good but gets the wheels a bit messy.


Try spraying it on a sponge/applicator & rubbing it on instead of spraying it on, should avoid messy wheels then


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

pugoman said:


> Turtle Wax Extreme Tyre Gel is what I usually recommend to people wanting a gel type dressing. It ticks all the boxes... nice shine, decent durability, easy to get hold of, good value etc.
> 
> I just prefer the ease of using a spray product, but if I were to use a gel again, I'd use the TWETG.


I'm using it too and recommend it.


----------



## Andy (Nov 8, 2005)

Another vote for Autoglym Rubber cleaner #5 (the stuff in the 5 litre cans). Tried Meg endurance, Meg Tyre spray stuff, Turtle wax, Armorall, AG rubber/vinyl care and still go back to my big 5 litre can.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

This is my tyre done with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel, applied with a foam applicator.
Its not an amazing picture, a little too close, but as you can see, the effect isnt too "Bling Wet"










& yes, I know the brakes could do with painting


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Turtlewax Extreme Tyre Gel:


----------



## freshvaleting (Nov 9, 2005)

AG rubber cleaner plus for me! Used it for ages on mine and customers cars never had a problem, Just if you want to drive the car within an hour or two make sure you wipe a cloth round the tyre and everything should be fine.
Have tried other stuff but this is so easy to apply (with a paintbrush) and lasts for a couple of weeks if needed on my daily driver!
I did once get a sample of some german stuff from autosport one year, it was truly awesome and lasted a month on my mates car seemed to resist everything dirt water ect. I am sure i still have a little in a bottle somewhere i must find it!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah rubber plus lasts well for me to, I follow it up with Super Sheen for a bit more gloss though.


----------



## Andy (Nov 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> Yeah rubber plus lasts well for me to, I follow it up with Super Sheen for a bit more gloss though.


 a bit more gloss.... are you trying to see your face in it lol.

When i was a valeter we used to brush it on, but for mine i spray it on liberally with a trigger spray and leave to dry. Comes out incredibly shiny.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I like super high gloss at shows!



















Painting mine on with a brush seems to give more control, maybe im just cack handed!


----------



## Carlos (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the Turtle Wax Extreme or Meguires stuff, both work ok, the megs lasts for longer but the Turtle wax smells better.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried the Megs #38 sample today on one tyre, wasn't impressed at all, after applying it I stood back and it didn't look like I'd put anything on the tyre. Mine is like dark purple opaque liquid, but it's called a gel? I have yet to be impressed by anything from Meguiars.

So straight back to the Poorboy's BnB and all four tyres looked great!


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Turtle wax extreme for me also


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> I tried the Megs #38 sample today on one tyre, wasn't impressed at all, after applying it I stood back and it didn't look like I'd put anything on the tyre. Mine is like dark purple opaque liquid, but it's called a gel? I have yet to be impressed by anything from Meguiars.
> 
> So straight back to the Poorboy's BnB and all four tyres looked great!


Andy recommeneded #38 underneath BnB so i'm going to try that when my BnB arrives


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I was using Mothers Duration underneath BnB before, so I think I'll stick to that as #38 did nothing for me.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> I tried the Megs #38 sample today on one tyre, wasn't impressed at all, after applying it I stood back and it didn't look like I'd put anything on the tyre. Mine is like dark purple opaque liquid, but it's called a gel? I have yet to be impressed by anything from Meguiars.
> 
> So straight back to the Poorboy's BnB and all four tyres looked great!


Very odd Rob - my 38's a light grey liquid and it works on tyres - very low sheen but durable as heck. Doesn't look or feel like a gel mind you - actually looks & smells a bit like AIO 

Perhaps some clarification from C&S might help?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds the same actually, maybe it's just the finish #38 gives but it looked like nothing was on the tyre, not impressed by it really, glad I didn't buy a big bottle of it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i just got a huge bottle (1 GALLON) of bold N bright


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Bold'n'Bright is my favourite tyre dressing too, despite its name it leaves a nice finish, not too glossy and no sling, just about right.

I've heard Mothers FX and Optimum tyre shine are both good too - anyone tried them?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Went back to Endurance on the Vectra and you know what? It's not 3 bad at all - did 375 miles yesterday in salt, grit then rain and there's still a sheen to the tyres (everything else is now filthy mind you!  ). I find most of the water based dressings tend not to last too well, esp at this time of year.


----------



## lewis_webb (Dec 4, 2005)

Just been reading through this thread and noticed everyone who voted for AG said the vinyl and rubber care however nobody voted for the instant tyre dressing? Ive been ITD for some time and am pleased with the results however im tempted to try the rubber care.

Just wondered if there was a reason why people were recommending that over the proper stuff?

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Vinyl and Rubber and Instant Tyre Dressing are the same product, the Vinyl and Rubber care has a Lemon Fragrence added.

The bonus is that the Vinyl and Rubber can be brought in 5 litre sizes as part of the Trade Range as Super Sheen.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Tried #38 on my tires...didn't like the look at all. Very flat, nothing special at all...just looked boring! Applied BnB and what a different! Far easier to apply, very nice gloss - but not too much. Lovely!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Exactly the same as what I thought, #38 isn't very good at all, BnB is much better. I got some Optimum Tyre Shine to try though, so we'll see how that compares to BnB, supposed to be longer lasting.


----------



## redzed54 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just bought some endurance gel from clean and shiny because of this thread. I`m well impressed, thanks guys


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I really like the look of #38 on tyres, but they have to be clean. I scrub mine with APC first and #38 over that gives a really nice satin sheen. If you like high gloss then it's not for you, but if you want something that'll keep the tyres black for ages then it's well worth a shot. Also, it doesn't build up like Endurance does.

Ben


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I must say I've always been a fan of the Megs Endurance tyre gel, I've tried their NXT tyre dressing too, which is ok.

But since I received my sample bottle of #38, well, I'm very impressed, infact I feel it leaves a much better finish than the Endurance.

The Endurance is very glossy but the #38 leaves a very nice satin effect.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

BenP said:


> I really like the look of #38 on tyres, but they have to be clean. I scrub mine with APC first and #38 over that gives a really nice satin sheen. If you like high gloss then it's not for you, but if you want something that'll keep the tyres black for ages then it's well worth a shot. Also, it doesn't build up like Endurance does.
> 
> Ben


Think I'll give it a go then. I really hate the look of dressed tyres, so I'm always on the lookout for something subtle but durable.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I think I've found my favourite tyre dressing - Optimum Tyre Shine. Tried it on one wheel and it looks great, spray on but kinda looks like a gel coating, dries to a nice deep black satin sheen, definately more durable than PB bold'n'bright - excellent! I'll try and get some pics soon but everything's frozen solid here today.


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

I used PB bb yesteday and great no stick or mess like Megs.
Is the Optimum non stick?
as the Megs left terrible mess on the drive days later and on the car panels--it went in the bin!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Optimum dries nice, not sticky, no sling, longer lasting than BnB for sure, not too glossy - it's now my favourite tyre dressing.

I HATE Megs endurance, it's horrific stuff.


----------



## stumpy (Nov 3, 2005)

I use einszett Vinyl-Rubber Care and Protectant on my tyres.
Easy on, easy off, and leaves the tyres looking a slight satin black.This is the nearest i have found to the new rubber look but with a slight shine.Must say i'm not a big fan of the gloss effect but, each to is own!!


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to use Tyre Preserve by Zymol but it was never really that good, the only saving grace is that is was Silicone free and more importantly did not contain dimethyl silicone but there was a price to pay in terms of durability.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Razor said:


> I used to use Tyre Preserve by Zymol but it was never really that good, the only saving grace is that is was Silicone free and more importantly did not contain dimethyl silicone but there was a price to pay in terms of durability.


dimethyl silicone .............whats that then????


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Armour all for the arches and some Meguiars endurance or other for the wheels. 

I quite like a satin not glossy.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm pleased to report that Optimum Tyre Shine is still evident on my front tyre and still looks great through weeks of frost, rain, etc. - WAY more durable than BnB (which I did the other 3 tyres with and has disappeared now), I have found my perfect tyre dressing! 

I'll try and get pics soon.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I said earlier on in this thread that Poorboys BnB was the one for me, but recently I've been using Mothers Reflections Tire Care, which I'm now liking more than BnB.

I must also try the Optimum soon.


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

i must admit to not being impressed with the endurance gel at all....for looks i actually prefer AG instant tyre shine....more showy


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

i agree robdon BB is not so good -looks fine but after only 2 weeks it has faded.
Will try Optimum next year.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't beat a good spray of autoglym supreme shine/vinl and rubber conditioner in the arches and on tyres - real wow factor, doesn't last but its so easy just spray on and forget you can do the whole car in one minute.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm currently giving the Autosmart Tyre Dandy a go. It's an aerosol based foam spray and really is a spray on and leave job. No mess, no wiping, nothing. The overspray on wheel also evaporated away to nothing.

It gives a lovely finish (not too glossy but visible enough to realise something's there). As for durability? Watch this space - it's only been on a couple fo days and so far it hasn't rained.

Ben


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Got some Poorboys B&B 2 weeks ago and I think its very good.
Before this I used Autoglym instant tyre dressing which is also very good.

Both offer a great shine and also leave no residue on the tyre which can turn brown with some of the other dressings. Both just spray on and walk away which is good. They don't last as long as many of the others but I wash them most weeks so re-apply the dressing then anyway.

Other products i've used and a rating listed below

AG Instant tyre shine 8/10 (just needs to last longer)

PB B&B 9/10 (very similar to the AG but shiner finish)

Meguiars Hot shine 7/10 (lasts, but slings too much)

Meguiars Endurance 6/10 (lasts well but messy to apply- need to brush on)

Car Plan Tyre Slik 8/10 (good finish and lasts well but leaves too much residue, cheap though)

Halfords own wet look spray 6/10 (too much sling and dirt sticks to the wheels where its oversprayed)

Back to Black tyre shine 7/10 (ok but not a great shine and leaves residue.

Rob


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> AG Instant tyre shine 8/10 (just needs to last longer)
> PB B&B 9/10 (very similar to the AG but shiner finish)


Other way about for me, but not much between the two. Mind I wouldn't be at all shocked to find that they were the exact same product.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

yes very similar product but PB B&B smells better! coconut I think.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

If PB BnB is a 9/10 then Optimum Tyre Shine must be 10/10 because it looks very similar but last significantly longer than BnB, and I mean much, much longer. I used to use BnB on my tyres ... not any more!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Rob have you got any Optimum Tyre Shine and Poorboys BnB pics?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Not this time year no, maybe in the spring.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

10/10 for Optimum oh no! that means I have to add another to my collection.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Not this time year no, maybe in the spring.


Look forward to it. 

Tempted to give it a try, although I'm reasonably happy with #38.


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought BB and was impressed at first however it really does not last as long as the good old Twax I was using and disposed off ,ok it dries to touch .
Maybe is the cold weather !

Think I will try the Optimum


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hey i agree with the megs endurance gel, it lasts ages but is a tough one to scrub off...i've washed a car before an not had to re-apply a dressing as it stayed on! good way of saving on tyre dressing!


----------

